# Someone tie my hands down.



## Joelbest (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## Joelbest (Aug 31, 2021)

Joelbest said:


> View attachment 229143View attachment 229144View attachment 229145


Don’t listen to him Joel you deserve it.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 31, 2021)

That could be fixed.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Joelbest (Aug 31, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> That could be fixed.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


It is “fixed” the bottle is put back together 99% in tact .
The last mint one got 5 grand 
It’s is beautiful isn’t it?


----------



## Joelbest (Aug 31, 2021)

i guess it couldn’t hurt to place a bid
Lol
This is on you .
Lol


----------



## Joelbest (Aug 31, 2021)

I just bid 300 American and was outbid.
Too rich for my blood 
I gave it a swing so I feel better


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 31, 2021)

Joelbest said:


> I just bid 300 American and was outbid.
> Too rich for my blood
> I gave it a swing so I feel better


Bids only at $263.
ROBBYBOBBY64.








						Pilgrim & Co. Hamilton Canada Cobalt Blue Squat Iron Pontil Soda Water Bottle  | eBay
					

��This Sale is For One Rare Pilgrim & Co. Hamilton Ontario Canada Cobalt Blue Squat Iron Pontil Soda Water Bottle Only! In 40 years I have Owned 2 of These Cobalt Pilgrim Squats. Both Were Smooth Based.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## SoCal_bottle (Aug 31, 2021)

That is pretty awesome!


----------



## Joelbest (Aug 31, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Bids only at $263.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe 300 Canadian then 
Nevertheless I won’t see it


----------



## Joelbest (Aug 31, 2021)

View attachment 229162


----------



## Joelbest (Aug 31, 2021)

In five days will find out how much
I was thinking about it and if mint is five grand and it goes for 500 let’s say that’s still a lot . A million dollar baseball card doesn’t go for 100 grand if it’s ripped in 5 pieces and taped back together. Math doesn’t add up for me. That’s something that someone with more money then sense would buy.
Still beautiful I hope someone from Hamilton brings it home


----------



## Joelbest (Aug 31, 2021)

Joelbest said:


> Maybe 300 Canadian then
> Nevertheless I won’t see it


----------



## K6TIM (Aug 31, 2021)

Joelbest said:


> I just bid 300 American and was outbid.
> Too rich for my blood
> I gave it a swing so I feel better


----------



## K6TIM (Aug 31, 2021)

A broken bottle is broken and not worth any more than gluing it together and putting on display!


----------



## Joelbest (Aug 31, 2021)

K6TIM said:


> A broken bottle is broken and not worth any more than gluing it together and putting on display!


Thanks I needed that smack to the face


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 31, 2021)

I'd hate to be the guy that dropped it. or maybe he busted it in his tumbling machine? LEON.

Auction Link Below.









						Pilgrim & Co. Hamilton Canada Cobalt Blue Squat Iron Pontil Soda Water Bottle  | eBay
					

��This Sale is For One Rare Pilgrim & Co. Hamilton Ontario Canada Cobalt Blue Squat Iron Pontil Soda Water Bottle Only! In 40 years I have Owned 2 of These Cobalt Pilgrim Squats. Both Were Smooth Based.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Joelbest (Sep 1, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> I'd hate to be the guy that dropped it. or maybe he busted it in his tumbling machine? LEON.
> 
> Auction Link Below.
> 
> ...


He did it for sure that’s how he got all the pieces 
I think hot water then cold to quickly did it


----------



## Joelbest (Sep 1, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> I'd hate to be the guy that dropped it. or maybe he busted it in his tumbling machine? LEON.
> 
> Auction Link Below.
> 
> ...


Look how displays it . It fell of his railing or something 
Nonetheless he still getting paid


----------



## Joelbest (Sep 1, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> I'd hate to be the guy that dropped it. or maybe he busted it in his tumbling machine? LEON.
> 
> Auction Link Below.
> 
> ...


Is it just me or is tumbling machine maybe not the best name for this piece of equipment.
You want your antique fragile glass bottle “TUMBLED” ? Nah I’m good. Bottle survives 150 years then you break it while cleaning it. How can you be into old things and a clean freak at the same time?


----------



## embe (Sep 2, 2021)

I always think about the next person that goes to pick it up, the the neck breaks off again, and the thing ends up a bigger jigsaw puzzle.


----------



## Joelbest (Sep 2, 2021)

embe said:


> I always think about the next person that goes to pick it up, the the neck breaks off again, and the thing ends up a bigger jigsaw puzzle.


I’m sure if you put a fragile sticker on it it will be fine in the mail too.
Can something be broken and fragile at the same time? 
if it breaks again it helps to start with the corners when putting it back together.


----------



## NJSRR (Sep 8, 2021)

I went to a yard sale one time back in the 70s.  They had a corner of a bitters bottle, just the corner.  Next to it was a sign that said "If this bottle were whole, it would be worth $300......................MAKE OFFER"


----------

